# LAN-Verbindung TCP, IPX? über Hamachi/X-fire etc



## TheTransponder (5. Januar 2009)

*LAN-Verbindung TCP, IPX? über Hamachi/X-fire etc. nicht möglich*

Hallo, 
da ich mehr oder weniger ein Noob in Sachen Netzwerk bin, wollte ich fragen wie man eine Internet-Spieleverbindung über Hamachi oder X-fire bei älteren Spielen wie z.B. C&C TS, Mechwarrior 3 PM oder Acclaim Machines aufbauen kann.

Das Problem ist, dass ich hinter einer 7050 FritzBox über W-Lan bin und noch eine interne IP habe, was die Sache nicht einfacher macht. 

Muss ich nun einen Port öffnen und wenn wie, oder bei tcp/ip beide IP-Nummern eintippen
Keine Ahnung (davon recht viel) was ich tun soll.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## TheTransponder (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: LAN-Verbindung TCP, IPX? über Hamachi/X-fire etc*

Weiß keiner Rat? 
bringt auch nichts, aber ich weiß schon


----------



## dot (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: LAN-Verbindung TCP, IPX? über Hamachi/X-fire etc*

Habt ihr es denn schon probiert? Das IPX Protokoll muesste doch einfach ueber die bestehende Hamachi VPN Verbindung "getunnelt" werden.


----------



## TheTransponder (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: LAN-Verbindung TCP, IPX? über Hamachi/X-fire etc*

leider geht das nicht, keine Ahnung warum. Liegt aber warscheinlich "teils auch am Router", da meine erstellten Spiele niemand sehen kann. 
Totz ip und Port-eingabe wie zB bei battlefield 1942 wird der Zugriff auf meine Spiele verweigert oder nicht angezeigt.
Bei Mechwarrior 3, AVP2 oder Machines kann man von keiner Seite aus eine Verbindung zum anderen erstellelt werden 

Das was funktioniert ist wenn jemand außerhalb ein Battlefield 1942 Spiel über "X-fire" erstellt, dann kann ich zumindist mitspielen.
Nur im Heimnetzwerk (W-lan über Router mit 192.er IP) geht fast alles, egal ob Hamachi oder X-fire.
Wäre schön wenn ich auch "nach außen" mit Hamachi UND X-fire etc. hosten könnte.

Bringt es vielleicht was einen Port zu öffnen oder Hamachi eine höhere Priorität zu geben???

Bin wirklich für jeden Rat dankbar!


----------



## dot (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: LAN-Verbindung TCP, IPX? über Hamachi/X-fire etc*

Das Howto sieht recht brauchbar aus Alarmstufe Rot 2 ueber Hamachi (IPX mit Hamachi)

Dazu noch der Auszug aus der Hilfe:


> 10. Muss man bei der Konfiguration von Hamachi Ports freischalten?
> 
> Lösung:
> Grundsätzlich NEIN! Die Port-Einstellungen sind nur dazu da, falls es nicht automatisch geht. Im Regelfall funktioniert die automatische Funktion.
> Sollte man den Port ändern müssen, findet man die Optionen in dem Menü "Einstellungen > Status > Connection > Detailed Configuration > Connection Preferences".



Da koenntest du ja mal unter NAT einen TCP & UDP Port eingeben und diesen dann im Router auch freischalten. Dann muss es ja quasi schon gehen


----------



## TheTransponder (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: LAN-Verbindung TCP, IPX? über Hamachi/X-fire etc*

Wunderbar, es klappt! Ich habe Ports am Router freigegeben uns siehe da,
es geht alles, egal ob ipx oder TCP/IP


Ein dickes Lob an die Moderation


----------

